# ***Graphics Competition*** 10 Million Credit Grand Prize



## HitOrGetHit

Welcome to MMAF's graphics competition! Below, you will find the guidelines for this competition, the prizes, and anything else you will need to know.

*Rules*

1. You may not use any previously made pieces.
2. You may not submit someone else's work as your own.
3. You may not vote for yourself when the time comes.

*The Competition*

Type: Signature

Maximum Size: 420X220 (This is the size limit, you may still make sigs smaller if you wish)

Content: Open*

*Open meaning the sig can include whatever you would like. (MMA, other sports, video games, movie characters, famous personalities, etc...) It can be anything as long as the content does not go against forum rules.

*Contest Prizes*

1st Place: 10,000,000 credits and a custom userbar to put into your signature. A spot in our graphics champions thread will be yours as well.

2nd Place: 5,000,000 credits.

3rd Place: 1,000,000 credits.

All other entries: 250,000 credits for participation.

*Due Date: Monday, February 4th.*

*Members signed up:*

1. *K R Y*
2. *HitOrGetHit*
3. *M.C*
4. *Killz*
5. *El Bresko*
6. *OUSOONERSOU*


----------



## No_Mercy

Damn I would have gotten one of my graphic designers to "assist" in this project. So much for rule #2. I can barely use photoshop...haha. After taking a course on programming and web design I realized I'd rather pay someone else to do it! 

Good luck folks! With 10 mill on the line it should be a good one.


----------



## K R Y

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## M.C

I'm in. When is the due date?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

M.C said:


> I'm in. When is the due date?


I will post it once we get enough people signed up. I would like it to be maybe 1 week from whenever we get say, 7 people at least. But you all can start working on it as soon as you sign up.


----------



## Killz

In!


In.


----------



## El Bresko

I'm in depending on the due date, I only have a netbook with me and it doesn't have the memory capacity to DL CS2, if it's still happening when I get home then i'm in, if not i'll wait til next time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Only need a few more and we can get this started! 

@El Bresko, when we are ready to start, I will let you know and see if you are available.


----------



## OU

Have you see my latest work(Killz sig)? You guys don't stand a chance!


----------



## El Bresko

Thanks bro.

Do you guys know if GIMP has a magic eraser? If so, I could probably get it done on this computer.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Have you see my latest work(Killz sig)? You guys don't stand a chance!


Haha would you like to be added? 250k just for completing a sig and entering it.



El Bresko said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Do you guys know if GIMP has a magic eraser? If so, I could probably get it done on this computer.


I am not sure. Haven't used GIMP before but I am sure that someone here will know.


----------



## El Bresko

Just did a little search, it doesn't appear that it does. We should do these more often, I only started making sigs recently but I think i'm improving quickly (see MuscleSherk's Bibiano sig and my Ristie sig ) I think I did a decent Mark Hunt one too.


----------



## Killz

We used to do them all the time but this section kinda died off a bit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I will add you to the list Bresk.


----------



## OU

I'm down do put you guys to shame.


----------



## OHKO

10mill credits...thats tempting. Don't stand a chance against any of the competitors though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

OHKO said:


> 10mill credits...thats tempting. Don't stand a chance against any of the competitors though.


Go look at my portfolio, there is no way I am winning either. It is just for fun. Plus you will get 250k just for participating.


----------



## El Bresko

Bought a new laptop today, I am now a definite for this.


----------



## M.C

I'm waiting for a due date to start.

Let us know when it is (one week deadline from when you announce I assume?).


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Lets get this going. The Due Date will be Monday, February 4th. 1 week from today.

* Anyone may still enter as long as they can get their piece in by that date.*


----------



## OU

So who do I submit my winning piece to?


----------



## K R Y

PM HOGH with it


----------



## MagiK11

I might be in. I'll write back in a day or two since i'm really busy, but i'd like to do this. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## M.C

Good stuff, I'll start work on something soon.


----------



## Killz

Entry Submitted!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I just want to thank Killz for finding my piece that I lost and sending it to me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am going to extend this 1 more as I have not received all of the entries. Tomorrow will be the absolute deadline. Get them in, if you would still like to participate feel free if you can get something together by tomorrow.


----------



## K R Y

Got mine in this morning, so hurry up you slackers!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I'm just missing one. Figured one more day wouldn't hurt too bad.


----------



## K R Y

It's yours isn't it?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Shhhhh.


----------



## K R Y

Sooooooooooo??????


----------



## OU

shit I forgot. I was sick the last couple days.

Give me 20 min...


----------



## Killz

There's always one...


----------



## OU

Killz said:


> There's always one...


I'm from Oklahoma...I'm allowed to be slow :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Don't worry OU. The voting thread won't be up until I am home from work this evening. As long as it is in by then it's fine.


----------



## OU

HitOrGetHit said:


> Don't worry OU. The voting thread won't be up until I am home from work this evening. As long as it is in by then it's fine.


How long is that? I got 1 done but working on a better one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I would say 6:00 PM Eastern Time. So about 5 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## OU

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would say 6:00 PM Eastern Time. So about 5 hours and 45 minutes.


I'm sure this is too big but I suck at re-sizing so I'll send it over.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Get your votes in!

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/114986-graphics-competition-voting.html


----------



## OU

I downloaded a trial for the newest photoshop because I couldn't find the older free one you guys were referring to. Man I suck at photoshop lol. Took me hours and I still couldn't do anything better then I could already do on paint.

Here is my pathetic attempt to far.


----------



## OU

OU said:


> I downloaded a trial for the newest photoshop because I couldn't find the older free one you guys were referring to. Man I suck at photoshop lol. Took me hours and I still couldn't do anything better then I could already do on paint.
> 
> Here is my pathetic attempt to far.


I'm not getting any better



















3rd try









3rd try adjusted


----------



## K R Y

You can't expect to just open PS and know what you're doing and create decent things. It takes a long time to understand the program.

Try googling Photoshop sig tutorials and following them step by step. Then, add in some of your own ideas and remember the techniques used. Remember where the tools and filters you need are and what they do.

Sigs are probably the simplest things you can do inside of PS, but that doesn't mean you'll be able to make good ones straight away.

Learn a different technique of rendering (cutting out the images) as yours are very choppy. CS6 has a 'refine edge' button (after you've made a selection it will appear below the 'window' button, to the right of 'file/edit' etc) This makes cutting out difficult things like hair etc MUCH easier than other versions and a lot less fiddly.


----------



## OU

K R Y said:


> You can't expect to just open PS and know what you're doing and create decent things. It takes a long time to understand the program.
> 
> Try googling Photoshop sig tutorials and following them step by step. Then, add in some of your own ideas and remember the techniques used. Remember where the tools and filters you need are and what they do.
> 
> Sigs are probably the simplest things you can do inside of PS, but that doesn't mean you'll be able to make good ones straight away.
> 
> Learn a different technique of rendering (cutting out the images) as yours are very choppy. CS6 has a 'refine edge' button (after you've made a selection it will appear below the 'window' button, to the right of 'file/edit' etc) This makes cutting out difficult things like hair etc MUCH easier than other versions and a lot less fiddly.


Thanks man, I'll have to youtube it up for awhile and see what I can learn.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/116834-graphics-competition-winner.html


----------



## OU

My newest one I made









revised


----------

